# Nachträglich Barends



## Benjamin23 (18. April 2009)

Hallo, würde mir gerne bei meinem LTD Team nachträglich Barends montieren, gibt es dabei mit den Griffen Probleme? Müssen die Griffe verschoben werden, oder können die Hörner einfach über die Endgummistopfen geklemmt werden?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

Hallo

Also, ich kenne das nur so, dass die Griffe etwas Richtung Lenkermitte verschoben werden und die Barends dann außen am Lenker geklemmt werden.
Du musst auch darauf achten, dass dein Lenker für Barends freigegeben ist, wovon allerdings in der Regel ausgegangen werden kann 

Hoffe geholfen zu haben,
Gruß Kai
P.S.: Es gibt aber auch Griffe, wo schon Barends dran sind, z. B. von Ergon, aber auch von weiteren Herstellern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benjamin23 (18. April 2009)

Danke für deine Antwort, Problem scheint ja bei diesen normalen Cubegriffen zu sein, das sie eine feste Endkappe besitzen, zumindest bekomm ich die Endkappen nicht runter. Kann sie also gar nicht verschieben. Würde schon gerne die normalen Griffe verwenden nur mit Cube Barends.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

Benjamin23 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort, Problem scheint ja bei diesen normalen Cubegriffen zu sein, das sie eine feste Endkappe besitzen, zumindest bekomm ich die Endkappen nicht runter. Kann sie also gar nicht verschieben. Würde schon gerne die normalen Griffe verwenden nur mit Cube Barends.


Habe kein Cube. Da bin ich leider überfragt, sorry 
Aber es wäre doch gelacht, wenn sich die Griffe nicht lösen und verschieben lassen würden...

Kai


----------



## Benjamin23 (18. April 2009)

Scheine da irgendwie zu blöd zu sein für. Irgendwie sind Griffe und Endkappen ein massives Teil.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

Red nicht!
Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Irgendwie sind auch sicher diese Griffe zu lösen und du kannst es schaffen 

Stell doch mal Fotos von den montierten Griffen ein, vielleicht kann dir dann jemand helfen...

Kai


----------



## Racer87 (18. April 2009)

Mit deinen Griffen wirds schwierig Bar Ends zu montieren. Ich kenn deine Griffe, hatte die vorher selbst. Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle neue Griffe kaufen. Diese Cube Gummi Griffe sind schon ok, aber eben mit Bar Ends nicht das wahre. Du wirst auch Probleme haben, die nach innen zu rutschen, weil sie ziemlich fest sitzen (ganz abgesehen davon, dass sie praktisch eine feste Endkappe haben) Sehr zu empfehlen sind Schraubgriffe, wenn du nicht aufs Gewicht schaust. Sonst am besten Rotchey WCS Treugrips. zum Beispiel hier zu finden: 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k440/a544/wcs-true-grips.html
Auch wirklich schön, wie ich finde, snd die neuen Schraubgriffe von Cube selbst:



Sind allerdings etwas teurer wie Ritchey. 
Mach deine Griffe ab (mit viel wasser und geduld  ) und mach dir dann andere drauf!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

@ Racer87
Aber in deinem Album hast du diese Griffe doch mit Barends montiert...
Was gibt/gab es denn für Probleme? Also technisch scheint es zumindest möglich. Liegt es am Übergang vom Griff selbst zum Barend?

Mit den Schraubgriffen hast du recht. Vom Komfort sind sie nicht zu schlagen. Sowohl beim Fahren (sie drehen sich halt auf keinen Fall mit) als auch beim Schrauben (hierbei ist der Vorteil größer, weil man auch "Steckgriffe" fest bekommt, aber dann halt nur schwer wieder ab...).
Wenn da das Gewicht nicht wäre...
Aber wenn dem Threadersteller das Gewicht egal ist, sollte er zu Schraubgriffen wechseln. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Racer87 (18. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Racer87
> Aber in deinem Album hast du diese Griffe doch mit Barends montiert...
> Was gibt/gab es denn für Probleme? Also technisch scheint es zumindest möglich. Liegt es am Übergang vom Griff selbst zum Barend?



Auf den Bildern mit den BarEnds sind die Schraubgriffe ja. Davor waren die anderen Cube Griffe drauf, die ich jetzt doch mal schnll fotografiert habe, weils schwer ist, zu erklären, wie diese Dinger aussehn:





Ich denk mal, dass Benjamin die gleichen drauf hat.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

Racer87 schrieb:


> Auf den Bildern mit den BarEnds sind die Schraubgriffe ja


Ach so, nicht erkannt, sorry
Dann würde ich mal sagen, sollte sich der gute Benjamin nach diesen Schraubgriffen umsehen 

Kai


----------



## Benjamin23 (18. April 2009)

genau die hab ich auch drauf ;-)
also wirds mit denen + Barends wohl nix mh. Dann muss ich echt mal nach anderen griffen überlegen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-Race-Grip-G...h=item140309376688&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262

Das wären diese Griffe oder? Wie kann ich mir das mit dem "schrauben" vorstellen? der Begriff Schraubgriffe sagt mir nicht viel. :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schatten (18. April 2009)

Benjamin23 schrieb:


> genau die hab ich auch drauf ;-)
> also wirds mit denen + Barends wohl nix mh. Dann muss ich echt mal nach anderen griffen überlegen.



Ein Teppichmesser sollte dein Problem lösen.


----------



## Racer87 (18. April 2009)

Benjamin23 schrieb:


> genau die hab ich auch drauf ;-)
> also wirds mit denen + Barends wohl nix mh. Dann muss ich echt mal nach anderen griffen überlegen.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-Race-Grip-G...h=item140309376688&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262
> ...



Genau das sind die. Is echt einfach die fest zu schrauben. Haben eine Inbusschraube, die du ganz einfach festschrauben kannst bis nichts mehr verrutscht. Das schafft wirklich jeder und erklärt sich von alleine, wenn du die Griffe siehst.

Oder wie Schatten vorschlägt, ein Teppichmesser nehmen. Is nur dann immer noch blöd, die Griffe nach innen zu schieben, weil sie ziemlich fest sitzen, aber is machbar.


----------



## IceCube79 (18. April 2009)

Ich würde wie schon vorgeschlagen die Endkappen mit nem Cutter abschneiden.....

Zum Griffe verschieben dann einfach nen Schraubenzieher vorne mit Tesa abkleben (damits keine Kratzer am Lenker gibt) .
Dann damit unter den Griff fahren und etwas hochbiegen, so das man etwas Wasser reinlaufen lassen kann.
Danach einfach ein wenig am Griff drehen und er rutscht kinderleicht.
Für die ganze Prozedur das Rad am besten auf die jeweilige Seite legen damit das Wasser schön am Griff nach nach innen läuft.
Klappt bei mir immer 1A......


----------



## Racer87 (18. April 2009)

IceCube79 schrieb:


> Ich würde wie schon vorgeschlagen die Endkappen mit nem Cutter abschneiden.....
> 
> Zum Griffe verschieben dann einfach nen Schraubenzieher vorne mit Tesa abkleben (damits keine Kratzer am Lenker gibt) .
> Dann damit unter den Griff fahren und etwas hochbiegen, so das man etwas Wasser reinlaufen lassen kann.
> ...



Das hört sich recht sinnvoll  an  Ich hab noch nicht so oft was mit meinen Griffen gemacht, eben nur paar mal gewechselt. Und ich wollte eben diese GummiDinger weg haben, da hat sichs dann angeboten gleich Schraubgriffe zu nehmen. Ist ja auch immer Geschmackssache, wie sich welche Griffe anfühlen.


----------



## Werwurm_Basti (18. April 2009)

also ich würde auch die Enden einfach abschneiden. Wenn dir das lösen der Griffe noch zu schwer ist, nimm Spüli zum lösen, dann fluppt das auf jeden fall. Nur mach die wirder trocken wenn du die erneut aufziehst und sprüh den Lenker vorher mit Haarlack ein, dann hält's Bombenfest.


----------



## tutterchen (2. Mai 2009)

IceCube79 schrieb:


> Zum Griffe verschieben dann einfach nen Schraubenzieher vorne mit Tesa abkleben (damits keine Kratzer am Lenker gibt) . Dann damit unter den Griff fahren und etwas hochbiegen, so das man etwas Wasser reinlaufen lassen kann.



das geht einfacher. etwas spiritus in ne einwegspritze und vorsichtig unter den griff gefahren. rack zack ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DomiB (7. August 2009)

Bei mir gibts in etwa das selbe Problem.
Ich habe das AMS Comp. und will mir nachträglich Barends anschrauben. Dazu hab ich die Barends + Schraubgriffe bestellt, allerdings die [ame=http://www.amazon.de/Cube-Fritzz-Griffe-Schraubgriffe-schwarz/dp/B0020I9448/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1249662942&sr=8-1]Gummiegriffe[/ame]

Problem ist, dass die Griffe zu lang sind und sich nicht weit genug nach innen schieben lassen, sodass ich die Barends anbringen kann. Dazu sind die beiden Stöpsel zu groß für meinen Lenker, ich kann sie nur in die Griffe stecken...

Bin ich mit den [ame=http://www.amazon.de/Cube-Griffe-Schraubgriffe-weiss-schwarz/dp/B0020I5QRC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1249662942&sr=8-4]Stoffgriffen[/ame] besser dran? Sind diese nicht so lang wie die aus Gummie?


----------

